# Estereo del auto en Corto?



## Tritom (Mar 21, 2014)

Estimados:

He encontrado en internet un articulo referido a Circuitos de protección en equipos de audio y quisiera saber si podrian orientarme con respecto a mi problema con el estereo del coche (Chevrolet Corsa 2 - Mod. Delphi CDC 2600) ya que el mismo presento una serie de fallas que no se si tienen correlacion entre si y probocan una serie de problemas. En principio:
1)- Note que uno de los parlantes (Delantero derecho) dejo de funcionar hace un tiempo. 
2)- No me lee los Cds (error no disck), La radio funciona sin problemas (memorias de emisora, etc, etc) y el pasa cassette tambien. Obviamente sin escucharse el parlante en cuestion. 
3)- Chequendo porque se me descargaba la bateria muy seguido verifique que el problema biene del estereo ya que consume energia aun con el auto apagado (posible perdida o corto). Para lo cual saque el fusible del estereo y ya no presenta fuga la Bateria. Lo raro es que saque el estereo, coloque nuevamente el fusible y no me arroja perdida. A mi entender no seria el parlante quemado el que me daria un posible corto.

Pregunto?. Es posible que el daño del parlante deribara en el no funcionamiento del reproductor de CDs (solo los Cds) y que este me arrojara un consumo de energia x posible perdida o corto O a la inversa?.

Cito=  Circuito detector de CD (corriente directa o corriente continua
Como su nombre lo indica, este circuito esta destinado a controlar la presencia de corriente continua en la salida de audio del amplificador, porque como mencionamos anteriormente, el amplificador es muy propenso a dañarse por problemas en la salida. Un parlante defectuoso puede ocasionar un cortocircuito en los transistores de salida, y si no se cortara la alimentación de inmediato, el daño seria muy grande pudiendo dañar todos los circuitos del amplificador y hasta la fuente!.


Desde ya muchas gracias a todos por su tiempo y agradeceria cualquier recomendación o concejo para solucionar este problema.


Saludos.
Luis ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 21, 2014)

Hola caro Tritom , generalmente las salidas de altavoz  de un estereo son balanceadas ( los dos hilos son vivos ) y no pueden tener contacto electrico con la tierra o massa del coche. Quando eso acontece generalmente se daña lo circuito integrado de salida de audio , devendo ese sener canbiado por otro nuevo .
Recomendo que cheque si no hay un possible curto circuito en las conecciones del altavoz para la tierra o massa .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 22, 2014)

Hola

Lo lamento no hay transistor de salida SI hay un integrado, ahora es muy fácil por empezar desconecta los parlantes y si arranca arranca y sino el problema no es protección después por lo de la lectora de CD extraerla y limpiarla si no funciona listo no sirve (es muy común que se rompa, porque es la falla numero uno en todo los vehículos) 

saludos


----------



## Tritom (Mar 25, 2014)

Gracias a ambos por sus consejos. Les comento que saque el estereo y constate que el parlante (Medio) no funcionaba. En estos días lo cambiare x uno nuevo es de 6" 4OHMS 40Watts. Ahora como podria chequear que el estereo o su salida (parlante derecho delantero) este en corto?. Gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 25, 2014)

Hola Tritom , con auxilio de un multimetro ayustado para medir Ohms meça la resistencia entre los hilos del altoparlante y lo tierra o massa del coche , esa resistencia tiene que sener infinita , haora la resistencia entre lo dos hilos deve sener la inpedancia de lo altoparlante.
Si tu estereo no anda en algun canal seguramente hay que canbiar lo circuito integrado de salida de audio por otro nuevo.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

